# Everyone post a race/motion pic of yourself!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Well I was excited from the race, and even more excited to find the guy who shoots the races. Finally got a nice pic of me for the family, anyone want to share their race/inmotion shots?

K


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here is a few....*

Thes have been posted already on RBR, but these are 2 of me.

KMan



IUbike said:


> Well I was excited from the race, and even more excited to find the guy who shoots the races. Finally got a nice pic of me for the family, anyone want to share their race/inmotion shots?
> 
> K


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

While I don't have any current race pics (despite racing nearly every week-end! I guess the news photographers are only intereste in the winners... go figure!) I do have a few from some cyclosportives I've done. The first is a collage of pics from a cyclosportive down in the alps last w-end w/ my man adelaarvaren who writes for Pez Cycling News who did the ride w/ me. The second is on the Ventoux last year. And the final one is me dropping Miguel Indurain (no kidding) two years ago during the Etape du Tour.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*This is my favorite*

This is from Wednesday Night Worlds at Mile High stadium in '03. I'm right in front, that doesn't happen much.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

*see my avatar . . .*

of all the pictures I have of myself racing 'cross, I don't have one of me actually riding the bike -


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm the one in the red shorts... in the white helmet... with the red socks... so you have a 50-50 chance of guessing which is me.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*I don't suppose this counts?*

I have to do some more road racing before I get a good pic...but maybe this will do in the meantime:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Enjoy- in the group photo's I am in the red,white and black jersey.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

*It's all I have....so far*

Heading into T2 from my first triathlon...


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

IUbike said:


> Well I was excited from the race, and even more excited to find the guy who shoots the races. Finally got a nice pic of me for the family, anyone want to share their race/inmotion shots?
> 
> K


Let's see. Where's Waldo.

I'm in the RBR kit in all of the races so far this year. Best fit I've found and I'm riding unattched.

FeathersMcGraw has thrown up a couple of other pics of me this year, they should be around somewhere.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bear Mountain Photo*

This is from this years Bear Mtn Classic in New York. I swiped it from a site a few days after the race and I can't find where it came from. I wish I could so I could give the photog credit. I think it is pretty dramatic and really sums up the day pretty well.

I am the one closest receiving the bottle from my girlfriend who sat out there all day in the pooring rain handing stuff off to me....


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm in the gray helmet, facing the wrong way.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

JPRider14 said:


> I'm in the gray helmet, facing the wrong way.


Why'd ya go and do a thing like that?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*oww.*

that one guy falling already has a bandage around his calf...looks like he's getting plenty of self-administered first aid experience in, anyway.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Shawndoggy gets his sprint on...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

What's with the guy sprinting on the hoods?


----------



## Gary Tingley (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## jgsjr (May 21, 2004)

In second place


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm in the distance trying to catch back on. Caught back on, but never got the lead group.

Silas


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm the green one, got 2nd


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*a few*

me, warming up at a crit, me at state CX champs last December, and me at the Boulder-Roubaix.


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

OK I'll play. here's a shot of me (closest to camera) and a teammate tearing things up at Lemon Hill in Philly. Unfortunately in the last lap some bozo hooked my bars in the first turn, almost took me out, and did take out my teammate who was right behind me!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*JPR, you ridin for Spine n Sport this year?*



JPRider14 said:


> I'm in the gray helmet, facing the wrong way.


geezus those dudes are fast this year!


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> geezus those dudes are fast this year!


Yeah I'm sloggin along for the 2nd straight year in the 3s. I was relocated to Arkansas from January to mid-April and worked 60-75 hour weeks (the things we do to keep our jobs) and just now feel like my form is coming around. I would come back a few days a month and I even did some racing while back...that was a _really_ fun time  Who's fast? My team? Or the 3s in general? If you ask me, it's all fast.

From filtersweep: "Why'd ya go and do a thing like that?"

I was tired and wanted to sit down.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

Racing at Heerlen, NED.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> me, warming up at a crit, me at state CX champs last December, and me at the Boulder-Roubaix.


Very nice.... :]


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*RB in action:*



IUbike said:


> Well I was excited from the race, and even more excited to find the guy who shoots the races. Finally got a nice pic of me for the family, anyone want to share their race/inmotion shots?
> 
> K


Here are a few a friend of mine took at the Mayor's Main Street Classic in Elkton, MD. Great crit, tons of fun!

Arby


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*holy wow*

nice!!! You do realise that by posting that, you're going to spawn multiple marriage proposals from the dudes here, don't you?

LFR :: feeling suddenly inadequate ::


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

I was gonna say, hottie CX racers are a rare breed!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*your team*



JPRider14 said:


> Who's fast? My team? Or the 3s in general?


nice comeback to filtersweep BTW. 

The Spine n Sport guys (at least the times I've watched) are awfully darned fast. Does Vitamin Cottage still sponsor you or is it a totally different gig?

As far as the 3s... man. They're fast, but what's with the crashing? Did you see that giNORmous pileup on the bell lap at Longmont last Sunday? 

is that crash pic from Stazio? Christ I hate that course.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not much*



IUbike said:


> Well I was excited from the race, and even more excited to find the guy who shoots the races. Finally got a nice pic of me for the family, anyone want to share their race/inmotion shots?
> 
> K


Just ultra racing pix here; Team 508 (leapfrog time trialing for 508 miles) at night in Death Valley:

<img src="https://www.midcalracing.com/5082002/R0011294.jpg">

Somewhere in the desert:

<img src="https://www.midcalracing.com/5082002/R0011376.jpg">

The end:

<img src="https://www.midcalracing.com/5082002/R0011504.jpg">


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*don't worry*



lonefrontranger said:


> nice!!! You do realise that by posting that, you're going to spawn multiple marriage proposals from the dudes here, don't you?
> 
> LFR :: feeling suddenly inadequate ::


Don't worry, there is plenty of lust to go around. ;-)


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> nice!!! You do realise that by posting that, you're going to spawn multiple marriage proposals from the dudes here, don't you?
> 
> LFR :: feeling suddenly inadequate ::


Geez, now I feel woefully inadequate.

I was going to post a few shots... but not now.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Geez, now I feel woefully inadequate.
> 
> I was going to post a few shots... but not now.


aww, c'mon you guys...quit the self-criticizing pity party. This isn't The Bachellor! Don't you realize that the only women who should feel inadequate are those who don't ride bikes?  If you ride seriously at all, you are automatically 10x more desirable than your non-riding competition...


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Desire.*



BenWA said:


> aww, c'mon you guys...quit the self-criticizing pity party. This isn't The Bachellor! Don't you realize that the only women who should feel inadequate are those who don't ride bikes?  If you ride seriously at all, you are automatically 10x more desirable than your non-riding competition...


Ben:

You charmer you! I can't say as though I agree though....  

chuckling,
Arby


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

Winning at the Red Trolley crit, San Diego, and working for a teammate in the rain at El Cajon.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*awesome*



Rich_Racer said:


> Winning at the Red Trolley crit, San Diego, and working for a teammate in the rain at El Cajon.


The shot on the right, with the wet road surface is killer man!

Arby.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Arby said:


> Ben:
> 
> You charmer you! I can't say as though I agree though....
> 
> ...


ahahaha, okay, I guess there are some exceptions to my statement.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

That was a scary race! Only one guy actually went swimming though.

The team photographer is very good. The full version of that photo is beautiful - the lighting, focus, everything.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Skilled riding*



Rich_Racer said:


> That was a scary race! Only one guy actually went swimming though.
> 
> The team photographer is very good. The full version of that photo is beautiful - the lighting, focus, everything.


Only one went down? That's great. Out of curiosity, what kind of tires were you using that day?


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> nice comeback to filtersweep BTW.
> 
> The Spine n Sport guys (at least the times I've watched) are awfully darned fast. Does Vitamin Cottage still sponsor you or is it a totally different gig?
> 
> ...


Gracias. Muchas gracias.

Yeah we're pretty happy with what happened with our team. We're completely separate from VC now. We busted our butts finding sponsors last fall, hand-picked a lot of guys to join, and now are enjoying the benefits of our hard work. Both the 3s and 4s teams are real respectable and our only cat 2 rider took 11th and 14th in his first two P/1/2 races...not too shabby!

As far as the 3s this year...all I can say is we fly. There are some supersuperstrong dudes out there, and most are taking their upgrades like they should, but in the meantime, to quote you, "Holy wow" we move. A bunch of us went to the Tour of Utah and had the run of the place in terms of doing what I wanted in the pack. In CO, it's like I'm handcuffed half the time it's so competitive. As far as the crashing, who knows? It happens.

That pic was from Wheels of Blunder as a 4 two years ago. God I hate that course and it's S curve. Torpedoes away!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

1 - DuPage Off Road Classic (DORC)
2 - Northbrook Velodrome
3 - Warming up
4 - UW Parkside Crit
5 - ABD Indoor Time Trial


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*this is a really good photo.*



bikenerd said:


> of all the pictures I have of myself racing 'cross, I don't have one of me actually riding the bike -


I just like it a lot. Nice one!

Arby.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyclocross last year ...


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Gripped said:


> Cyclocross last year ...


Gripped, while all the other guys are fawning over the foxy wemmen, your post makes me want to race cyclocross. Thanks!


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

1. Last weekends Nevada City CLassic (my hometown)
2. Sea Otter Road race got 7th
3. Cool MTB race 1st place


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

cptab said:


> Only one went down? That's great. Out of curiosity, what kind of tires were you using that day?


Specialized race-pros. Very good but expensive race tires. Great for cornering at speed, even in the wet, but they wear out fast so training on them is a big waste of money. Plus if you ever lock up your wheel, the tire will basically be done! 

I remember s-tailing around the crashing guy while going over some bot-dots, on a corner, and then going through a large puddle, thinking to myself that it was a bit like being on a rollarcoaster. Not sure how much the tire choice really has anything to do with safety/speed in these situations.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'm getting in on this action...*

I'm a bi-cyclist...


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*Aye Chiuaua!*



Barbarella said:


> Racing at Heerlen, NED.


I'm on Expedia now looking for flights to NED!


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> nice!!! You do realise that by posting that, you're going to spawn multiple marriage proposals from the dudes here, don't you?
> 
> LFR :: feeling suddenly inadequate ::


The proposals would have to get past my man.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

*Cyclocross 11/04*

It was, umm, raining a bit...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Barbarella said:


> The proposals would have to get past my man.


Hell, girl! If I wasn't straight, I'd be trying to get one past your man, too.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Barbarella said:


> The proposals would have to get past my man.


sigh, it always has to be such a challenge...  





 j/k


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*more non road bikes*

yeah, i know this is ROADbikereview, not mountain bike or bmx review, blah blah, you'll get over it. I like to ride bikes of all kinds so here are some more pix while waiting for some decent road pix:

tree ride to fakie (for those unfamiliar, you ride up the tree, stop, then roll back down backwards and turn around 180 back to forward):









crankflip over a dirt jump (you flick your cranks with your feet so that they spin back a full rotation in midair and then you get back on the pedals before you land):









[edit]

OK, this is the ONLY road pic I can find of me on file (LAME):


----------



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

*From last year's GMSR prologue, got 3rd.*


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> And the final one is me dropping Miguel Indurain (no kidding) two years ago during the Etape du Tour.



You should be ashamed of yourself for dropping Big Mig.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Whoop!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*track photos....*

#1 is my first race at Hellyer Park (in blue jersey, did NOT do well)
#2 is riding (not racing) at Alpenrose, but a good photo


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

Barbarella said:


> Racing at Heerlen, NED.


Wow - would you like to go for a bike ride sometime??


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*you, sir*

... are completely insane. I dig it. More please?!

couple more I found when I got home. Me from a couple years ago, critting at Invesco. And again me, after a long day spent in a suit at the office (hence the cosmetics and neat coiffure, trust me that's highly unusual) trying to determine if a tri-geek friend's Litespeed Ultimate TT rig fit adequately to use at the Boulder Stage Race this past Memorial Day (it didn't). Amazing the stuff you find when you move... finally opened that box of CDs, looking for something ELSE, naturally.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Whoop!


whooop dee dooo


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Old kit from this Spring, no new pics yet.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Not a real race but this is me riding the Cherohala Challenge. The RBR duds really helped me ride faster, a lot. . . really.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only one here on my work, computer...*

From last year... Froze Toes... but it was 62 degrees. It was early march, so no cracks about the lack of ... tan so to speak.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

vonteity said:


> Hell, girl! If I wasn't straight, I'd be trying to get one past your man, too.


I'd pay good money to see that.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*hey*

I think I see a Cybill Shepherd resemblance...


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

The photographer calls out, "You're number 2."


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*yes but*



Fixed said:


> I think I see a Cybill Shepherd resemblance...


I've never buried any x's under the back porch (leastways that I can recall offhand).

thanks dude, always thought Cybill resembled my mom.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

vol245 said:


> I'd pay good money to see that.


Of course you would.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's one from June 18. I ended up winning, very exciting for me!


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Barbarella said:


> Racing at Heerlen, NED.


Hi. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*suckers...*



53T said:


> I'm on Expedia now looking for flights to NED!


i get to work w/ barbarella, and sometimes she even lets me ride w/ her. of course that also means i have to work w/ her man, (j/k wunlap...)


----------



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

*Crit from this winter....*

Thats me on the front with the full leg warmers. I am a fredius maximus.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

bikerbrian said:


> Here's one from June 18. I ended up winning, very exciting for me!


Nice! What was it?


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Get ya some of this girl, Barbarella*



vonteity said:


> Geez, now I feel woefully inadequate.
> 
> I was going to post a few shots... but not now.


She not inadequate!!!!! Just can't get enough of that photo. Talk about hot.


----------



## moo2 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hmmm...I joined this post in about the same position that I finish most races...

Anyway, here's a few pix of me:

*Crit...blue arm warmers / white helmet*









*Another crit*









*Closing a gap*









*New 404s*


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats me in the front. Happens all the time.


----------



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

*crit*

Cedar Hill Criterium Nashville, TN......... Mens Cat. 5!


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Holy wheels Batman*



saviour machine said:


> Thats me in the front. Happens all the time.


What region/race/cat is that? Would I be allowed to enter with my Ultegra hubs and CXP 33 rims? Yoiks!


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Geez, now I feel woefully inadequate.
> 
> I was going to post a few shots... but not now.



ummmm......?!???!!!?!??? 



yeah, horribly inadequate...so HORRIBLY UGLY.


----------



## bwj75 (Nov 22, 2002)

*TT photo*

hey guys, 

Here is a pic of my brother during a TT a couple of weeks ago.

BJ


----------



## bwj75 (Nov 22, 2002)

*oops, little small*

Never heard that before!!!

Sorry, here is a bigger pic.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

ah, Beth, I knew that my fantasies were not wasted.
First time we've seen enough of your face to recognize you in an airport.
Lovely. Don't ever change.


----------



## velobellagirl (Mar 21, 2005)

*I wish I could say I won....*

but I did get a prime!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

velobellagirl said:


> but I did get a prime!


Just be glad your helmet fits. Oy!


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

wzq622 said:


> whooop dee dooo


That's what I thought too ... but it's a cool jersey!


----------



## velobellagirl (Mar 21, 2005)

*hehe, too funny!*



vonteity said:


> Just be glad your helmet fits. Oy!


I was thinking that must drive her crazy! But looks like she was in too much pain....


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

*Here I am*

Post race and getting nipped at the line (actually I was just about to catch him)


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Wente + Pescadero*

First pic is in the rain at Wente Vineyards RR, suffered like a dog into 21st. Second is last weekend at Pescadero RR, rode lazy and got 17th. ah, the anonymity of pack fill!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Does this count?*

I know, it's _not_ biking, but it's the same thing on snow...posterized shot of me in a Masters Slalom last winter...


----------



## beattle2 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/793/


----------



## beattle2 (Jul 16, 2002)

beattle2 said:


> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/793/


BTW you guys are a bunch of dorks!


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*Is that real?!*

OMG that has to be the most embarassing thing that could possibly happen to anyone. I wonder what kind of negative balance that guy had in his karma account!

I literally think i would prefer having my shorts rip wide open at the finish line than have that happen...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*New team this year*

This one is from the Peoria IL roadrace June 19


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*and then back in the spring,*

from Parkside #1 in Kenosha WI


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*and another*

with my lucky Belgian cycling cap from Plum Cycles in Gent!


----------



## gcaz (Mar 24, 2005)

BenWA said:


> OMG that has to be the most embarassing thing that could possibly happen to anyone. I wonder what kind of negative balance that guy had in his karma account!
> 
> I literally think i would prefer having my shorts rip wide open at the finish line than have that happen...


That video was a fantastic warning -- don't start celebrating 'till after you cross the line!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Whatever your day job is...*



lonefrontranger said:


> ... are completely insane. I dig it. More please?!
> 
> couple more I found when I got home. Me from a couple years ago, critting at Invesco. And again me, after a long day spent in a suit at the office (hence the cosmetics and neat coiffure, trust me that's highly unusual) trying to determine if a tri-geek friend's Litespeed Ultimate TT rig fit adequately to use at the Boulder Stage Race this past Memorial Day (it didn't). Amazing the stuff you find when you move... finally opened that box of CDs, looking for something ELSE, naturally.


...I hope it's nothing but fun and pays a lot of $$$$. If I were you, I'd seriously consider getting into sports modeling. I suppose you need an agent for that, but I'd also think about getting in touch directly with Spyder, Pearlizumi, and Excel Sports in Boulder. I'll bet they can find you some work...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Awesome!!*

I'm lusting for mud now!!


----------



## motts (Jan 2, 2003)

*Traing Ride*

Not in current team kit.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ride the rockies last week....


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

beattle2 said:


> BTW you guys are a bunch of dorks!



eh???


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

new york huh? my compatriot d-mark is sitting there behind you, is that from a floyd bennet crit?

addendum: oh **** that's me right behind d mark in the red and white helmet and red glasses. floyd bennet it is.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

wooden legs said:


> new york huh? my compatriot d-mark is sitting there behind you, is that from a floyd bennet crit?
> 
> addendum: oh **** that's me right behind d mark in the red and white helmet and red glasses. floyd bennet it is.


Yes it is. I think that's from FBF on the 7th. I actually just shot an e-mail to one of you guys to see if you'd be interested in adding a newly minted Cat 4 to your roster (just finished my 10th last weekend and waiting for Judy to approve the upgrade). I'm from Brooklyn Heights and looking to hook up with a team. BVF just seemed to be a good fit.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*well, thank you*

my day job pays very nicely. I did model as a teen in fact; cosmetics and some local trunk show (runway) stuff. Excel uses local cyclists a lot, and the girls they use are all local elite triathletes (meaning 5% bodyfat freaks who in real life resemble beef jerky).

I'm a bit on the short and muscular side, meaning I don't have the disproportionately long, thin legs necessary to look good in full-body shots for catalog work. My normal cyclist's 'crit racer' bod doesn't translate well thru the lens. I only photographed well from the waist down when I weighed 97# and couldn't stand up without getting lightheaded.


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

suffering in a century


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bill105 said:


> suffering in a century


How do you fit your horns under that helmet Bill?


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> How do you fit your horns under that helmet Bill?


QR's of course.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*heres two from both disciples*

This is me en route to winning one of the most muddy mountain races I've ever seen. it was pouring rain before and after, luckly it eased up for the race. it was awesome!









And this one is from Pescadero, which I also won in the 15-16s (9 guys-  ) that was a pretty damn hard race, but the course was tailor-made for me w/ the mountaintop finish.


----------



## Peter E (Apr 12, 2004)

Me on a local race, just laped them. Not a very big startbunch though.


----------



## rdracer1 (May 26, 2005)

*pics*

Im in the red in the first pick, this was at the Baltimore Bike Jam last year. 2nd is me in the John Deerse stuff 2 years ago in Charlotte.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Picture is circa 1986, on a freestyle bike. I also raced BMX at the time, however I can't seem to locate any of those pictures. I am around 12 - 13 years old in this picture...


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

12345


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

*Okay, I'll play...*

I just found this one and wanted to share...

Bike Jam 2005, Pro Women 1/2/3


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tour of St. Louis, Greensfelder Time Trial...*

...back in April. I'm halfway through a 2-mile course at the top of "the wall" (18% grade, so I'm told - it doesn't look so steep in the picture). I finished 2nd (Cat 4/5) with a time of 6:07 (+0:07).


----------



## speedisgood (Feb 18, 2002)

Here's a few from the '02 Ohio State Crit. I flatted w/ 2 to go in the 3 race, so I changed my rear wheel and did the 1-3 as well, to try to atone for the flat. That's why the rear wheel is different in some pics, fwiw. I was pretty puckered by the end of the 1-3 race so I ended up like 15th, I think. Oh well.


----------



## speedisgood (Feb 18, 2002)

*I also mountain bike, so . . .*

I actually started off in cycling on a mountain bike and I still love it even tho I don't race anymore. Something about me and hills that just doesn't mesh . . .

Oh yeah, this is in AZ, where I now live. Goodbye humidity, hello 115 and sunny!

And yes, that is the front end of a classic '93 Klein Rascal hardtail w/ the original RS Mag 21 fork to match. I forgot Klein's name for the paint but it's blaze orange from the front and purple from the rear. You don't see that kinda paint anymore!


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

bicyclenerd said:


> This is from this years Bear Mtn Classic in New York. I swiped it from a site a few days after the race and I can't find where it came from. I wish I could so I could give the photog credit. I think it is pretty dramatic and really sums up the day pretty well.
> 
> I am the one closest receiving the bottle from my girlfriend who sat out there all day in the pooring rain handing stuff off to me....


I was at that race this year! Man, the conditions were horrible.... If you find the site where you got this, let me know...

Are you doing Union Vale this weekend?


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

*From yesterday*

This was at the Silver City Flyer in Taunton, MA. It was really hot (96F)and bloody humid. The pic is a little grainy, I'm kind of centered in the pic with Boston Road Club kit (blue/orange).


----------



## IFTreedog (Mar 12, 2003)

*Schooling the B field at a CRCA Club race in Central Park*

6 races this year, 4 wins!


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

bicyclenerd said:


> This is from this years Bear Mtn Classic in New York. I swiped it from a site a few days after the race and I can't find where it came from. I wish I could so I could give the photog credit. I think it is pretty dramatic and really sums up the day pretty well.
> 
> I am the one closest receiving the bottle from my girlfriend who sat out there all day in the pooring rain handing stuff off to me....


That was a very nasty day! I was working the feed zone next to your girl. You forgot to mention she was stuck standing with 3 clowns, me being one of them


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

12345


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Geez, now I feel woefully inadequate.
> 
> I was going to post a few shots... but not now.


How about just telling us what the avatar is then. Looks like a tortilla chip with the image of Madonna on it. If it is yours you should sell it on eBay.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

spookyload said:


> How about just telling us what the avatar is then. Looks like a tortilla chip with the image of Madonna on it. If it is yours you should sell it on eBay.


It's a grilled cheese with an image of Mary (Madonna, as you call her) on it. It actually WAS sold on eBay, sadly...

Didn't belong to me. I'd have eaten the damned thing...


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*hmmm*



IFTreedog said:


> 6 races this year, 4 wins!


 Looks like it's time to start racing A, bro.


----------



## IFTreedog (Mar 12, 2003)

*Not yet*



crashjames said:


> Looks like it's time to start racing A, bro.



Well, that was my FIRST 'B' race. It was a club race, team cup challenge, but I just joined and have no team. Didn't seem to be much of a problem


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

I ride an '02 LeMond Buenos Aires but have not raced it. In fact my wife says she'll leave me if I take another hobbie to the competitive level.  I'll try and show an action shot from a race this spring in Bowling Green, KY that I won.


----------



## ewwhite (Sep 4, 2004)

Road and Track...


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Picture is circa 1986, on a freestyle bike. I also raced BMX at the time, however I can't seem to locate any of those pictures. I am around 12 - 13 years old in this picture...



hehe, thats pretty sweet


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

ewwhite said:


>


 Man, I wouldn't want to be on the same track with you! You look like your flying. Sweet shot!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

This was in the first few laps at Beacon CX in NJ last season. Unfortunately, later in the race this same sandpit created a crash that ruined my chances for a top 20... 'Cross time is a comin'!


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

*good company*



wunlap togo said:


> This was in the first few laps at Beacon CX in NJ last season. Unfortunately, later in the race this same sandpit created a crash that ruined my chances for a top 20... 'Cross time is a comin'!



fun fun race with a nice combo of fast sections, loose corners, sand, sand, and those amphitheatre steps!

looks like you were doing just fine with Gully on your wheel.

are you going to be hitting some of the East Coast races again?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

cbass said:


> fun fun race with a nice combo of fast sections, loose corners, sand, sand, and those amphitheatre steps!
> 
> looks like you were doing just fine with Gully on your wheel.
> 
> are you going to be hitting some of the East Coast races again?


Oh yes. I'm planning to do all the USGP races and nationals so I'll be back east at least twice. Both trips will probably be 3 weeks or so long, so we'll be at whatever UCI races are before and after these events. I'm getting pretty fired up for cross, I've had a couple weeks off road racing and training carefully to be ready for the season. I was watching Adam Myersons movie last night and seeing all the footage from last year was awesome. That was a great course but I won't miss those amphitheatre steps! No wonder Treefarm won.


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

yeah, the entire podium was tall guys...Treefarm, Kabush, Wells.

'cross season is nigh...good times on the horizon.


----------



## hambinator (Aug 1, 2005)

*trying to catch the pack*

This is me trying to catch the pack after a poor start, leaving the others behind me in the dust  (juniors 15-18 crit)


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

*She needs to be in the podium girls section as well!!!*



Barbarella said:


> Racing at Heerlen, NED.



Barbarella,

You should be posting that in the podium girls area as well.


----------



## Spinyclaw (Sep 1, 2005)

OBC Grand Prix 2005

Gatineau, Quebec

Novice Men's Race. That's me!


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

Newbie showing some pics..


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Damn! I’ve been out of riding for soooo long, all I have is an in-car video of me during an autocrossing event… which of course, doesn’t count.  

-he who stacks pork


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Miami Florida (kendall)*

riding in the Redlands near Homestead Florida.

www.teampaisa.com


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

me racing.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

whoops wrong pic.


----------



## keetowah (Dec 11, 2005)

1. Here I am in in the lead for a minute 2005, ended up 5th. 

2. Off the leader by a couple mins at a xc mtb race.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

here's my 5 minute breakaway from the field in the crit....

nahhh just kidding, i was one of the only ones to go sprinting for a prime (the kid who won the prime is right in front of me but my genius friend cameraman cut him out haha) 

now cruzer and allons-y can put a face to their enemy, muhaha


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

those blue booties are hard to miss.....

as is cruzer's pink tape....

i on the other hand pretty much blend in. that is, untill our new ARGYLE kits show up (if they ever do).

from rutgers - about to jump back in after taking a free lap after the crash in the crit (hence little ring on the flat out of the saddle). oddly, my frame# was on my frame.....i normally put it on the seatpost, and my pictures from the circuit and the tt show it there, i guess one of my teammates put it on for me (i usually put it on when i warm up and take it off during the cool down after loosing it 3 times last year)


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

*A Blast from the Past*

Here I am, far left, suffering, C. A. Mueller shorts, orange and white, riding one of the first Cannondale aluminum race bikes, CAAD 1/2 probably. Some of you geezers may recognize my team mate, Bobby Phillips in the other C. A. Mueller uniform. Bobby was a many time National Champion on track and road and an Olympian. He rarely let me win anything.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Mtb racing count? Oh well, sue me.

This past Jan. being the first round of 3 at the Snake Creek Gap 34 mile mtb TT in Dalton Ga. Rockiest trail in Ga thats 95% singletrack and super techical for miles and miles. All 3 rounds were muddy as hell also. Big event now with riders from all over the country showing up. I finished 2nd this day in 40+ Open. I'm in the green kit waiting for my 3 man wave to start. 



















Halfway point at the hwy crossing and sag stop. 










4 hours 6min and 6700' gain later, and after a 'dramatic' bigring sprint thru the finishing gates behind. Everytime I finish this event I feel like crying.. Tough ride. 










This month at the final, I ended up with 6th overall from 36 entries after X=3 tries(Jan, Feb, Mar). Dambit man. 

First race of our state XC series is tomorrow at 9:30am. Took a rest week this week, so I'm stoked to ride.


----------



## Legend911 (May 12, 2006)

*Racing*

Here are a few pictures of me trying to race. One of these days I will get my revenge! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Today hauling arse down a 30mph descent. finished 8th/26. Oh well. 
Had a blast.


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

allons-y
i on the other hand pretty much blend in. that is said:


> Are you guys copying team slipstream? I liked the argyle kits they had at the tour of california.


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

This is at the Rutgers crit


----------



## CykelPer (Nov 6, 2005)

Here I am... alone for some reason. Swedens national day became a public holliday in 2005. So someone came up with the bright idea of having a race on this day which I really enjoyed.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i know i already posted in this thread but i just found this picture and its very "floyd landis arm throw for victory" so i thought i'd share it

winning the hometown collegiate crit two weeks ago, i was having a blast.


----------



## kaa (Feb 14, 2005)

he ehm ...is it summertime ?


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

dont have any road bike shots yet


----------

